# Why does no one ever post their fails?



## Drstrangefart (Dec 1, 2010)

Every pic of anyone's pens is spectacular. No one ever posts a steaming pile of failure. I'm gonna do it. I have a pen I tried painting with acrylic craft paint before I sealed it with CA. It looked barely accpetable when done, and a couple weeks later the paint shrank as it dried more leaving behind butt-fugly wrinkled crusty looking spots. I'm gonna get a pic up and post it tomorrow. Just to say someone did it.


----------



## el_d (Dec 1, 2010)

Wait for the ugly pen contest....


----------



## Monty (Dec 1, 2010)

Drstrangefart said:


> Every pic of anyone's pens is spectacular. No one ever posts a steaming pile of failure. I'm gonna do it. I have a pen I tried painting with acrylic craft paint before I sealed it with CA. It looked barely accpetable when done, and a couple weeks later the paint shrank as it dried more leaving behind butt-fugly wrinkled crusty looking spots. I'm gonna get a pic up and post it tomorrow. Just to say someone did it.


You might want to save it in case we have another Ugly Pen contest in the Bash the first of the year.


----------



## Drstrangefart (Dec 1, 2010)

You guys- That's a great idea. It may not win an intentionally ugly contest, but it's a miserable looking fellow.


----------



## Parson (Dec 1, 2010)

My blown out blanks are never pressed into a perfectly good pen kit! But I do have a few hanging around that I'm happy to post for you if you like.


----------



## Drstrangefart (Dec 1, 2010)

Parson said:


> My blown out blanks are never pressed into a perfectly good pen kit! But I do have a few hanging around that I'm happy to post for you if you like.


 

Sadlt, it was borderline useable, and the best out of like 6 tries. I had to keep scraping all of the paint off and starting over. It just got wors after sitting for a few weeks. I need to get my Dad to scan it to get all of its miserable glory.


----------



## Drstrangefart (Dec 1, 2010)

At least it was a wasted slimline, nothing major. It looked a lot like a fishing bobber when the paint was holding up.


----------



## fiferb (Dec 1, 2010)

Too many to post, I'm afraid it would bog down the bandwidth.


----------



## bitshird (Dec 1, 2010)

Drstrangefart said:


> Every pic of anyone's pens is spectacular. No one ever posts a steaming pile of failure. I'm gonna do it. I have a pen I tried painting with acrylic craft paint before I sealed it with CA. It looked barely accpetable when done, and a couple weeks later the paint shrank as it dried more leaving behind butt-fugly wrinkled crusty looking spots. I'm gonna get a pic up and post it tomorrow. Just to say someone did it.



OK How is this for nasty??? I wish I could find the picture of my ugly pen entry, it was rather disturbing..


----------



## tim self (Dec 1, 2010)

I don't post them cause I can never find all the pieces!


----------



## navycop (Dec 1, 2010)

One man's trash is another man's treasure.


----------



## CREID (Dec 1, 2010)

They are too busy using them to photograph them.


----------



## broitblat (Dec 1, 2010)

What failures?

I've posted a few failures in hope that others could learn from my mistakes 

  -Barry


----------



## ROOKIETURNER (Dec 2, 2010)

search "blow out" and you will find mine


----------



## Froggy (Dec 2, 2010)

ROOKIETURNER said:


> search "blow out" and you will find mine


 
Blow outs can be easily turned into successes.
http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=70696&highlight=Saved


Chris


----------



## bradh (Dec 2, 2010)

I am not sure I would WANT to win an ugly pen contest! Not something I could tell my customers to boost sales. lol

To answer the original question; why not post failures: 
It is hard to get pictures of chunks of wood scattered in the wood shavings under the lathe. That's where my worst failures ended up.


----------



## Mack C. (Dec 2, 2010)

The main reason I never post any of my pen fails is because I never have any!:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Jgrden (Dec 2, 2010)

I did post an ugly pen and its ugliness was confirmed by many IAP members. I enlisted it into the Ugly Pen Contest and then cleaned it up and sold it to an English Professor who did not like conventional looking pens.


----------



## David M (Dec 2, 2010)

something like this http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=44496 one of my old post


----------



## Smitty37 (Dec 2, 2010)

*So what's a failure?*



Drstrangefart said:


> Every pic of anyone's pens is spectacular. No one ever posts a steaming pile of failure. I'm gonna do it. I have a pen I tried painting with acrylic craft paint before I sealed it with CA. It looked barely accpetable when done, and a couple weeks later the paint shrank as it dried more leaving behind butt-fugly wrinkled crusty looking spots. I'm gonna get a pic up and post it tomorrow. Just to say someone did it.


 
What is a failure???? That is a new word to me.  Now perhaps a time or two I've had a pen that was "less than perfect" .... but failure?  Never.


----------



## WoodWorkinthe530 (Dec 2, 2010)

bradh said:


> I am not sure I would WANT to win an ugly pen contest! Not something I could tell my customers to boost sales. lol


 
That is a good question, is second place in an ugly pen contest better than first place!?!

I haven't been turning pens long enough to have anything stand out as uglier than the others, I'm sure some will get really ugly when the good ones start coming out pretty...
Chris


----------



## ed4copies (Dec 2, 2010)

WoodWorkinthe530 said:


> bradh said:
> 
> 
> > I am not sure I would WANT to win an ugly pen contest! Not something I could tell my customers to boost sales. lol
> ...




A quick lesson in creative writing (after you win the "ugly pen" competition):  Brad recently entered a national pen-turning contest, held in a forum of penturners, numbering nearly 10,000 members.  As a newer turner, you can imagine his surprise when he was announced the WINNER!!!  

As a gesture of humility, Brad has not yet increased his pen pricing to reflect his new found glory, so best to purchase QUICKLY!!!!


----------



## WoodWorkinthe530 (Dec 2, 2010)

ed4copies said:


> WoodWorkinthe530 said:
> 
> 
> > bradh said:
> ...


 

Big Tobacco needs more spin doctors like you Ed!
Chris


----------



## PenMan1 (Dec 2, 2010)

In my case, it's because the selection process would be too difficult. Trying to find THE ugliest one would be too time consuming. I've made some real "stinkers"! I've never made one quite like the "hairy" one in last year's competition, but close.


----------



## ctubbs (Dec 2, 2010)

How do you define "failure"?  Is it when something goes wrong? Is it when you do not learn why something went wrong?  Sometimes it is just a happy accident where an oppertunity jumps out and grabs you by a body part.  I watch Bob Ross when I can and for him it always an opportunity to do something other than what was planed.  Now almost of my unexpected opportunities end up on the floor under foot like the shavings.  I most often do not have the patients to see the opportunities in my 'happy accidents'.  So there.
Chrles


----------



## Drstrangefart (Dec 2, 2010)

I have 2 or 3 fails I'm still finding pieces of. I've rescued some blowouts on stuff like pine cones because it was pretty simple. My big fail didn't blow out. The CA turned into a hideous prune as the paint under it shrank a couple of weeks after the pen was finished.


----------



## DurocShark (Dec 2, 2010)

I've posted a few failures. Generally in an effort to share a hard won lesson.


----------



## Drstrangefart (Dec 2, 2010)

Well, I was gonna toss my ugly fail up here, but then I heard about a potential ugly pen competition. If that happens, then I'm gonna put it up.


----------



## bitshird (Dec 2, 2010)

PenMan1 said:


> In my case, it's because the selection process would be too difficult. Trying to find THE ugliest one would be too time consuming. I've made some real "stinkers"! I've never made one quite like the "hairy" one in last year's competition, but close.



Hey listen up guy, My German Shepherd donated a good amount of tail hair for that pen, and even though it was entered as an ugly pen, it won most disturbing or maybe it was disgusting I can't remember which.  I actually still have it and it sits in it's own little case,              away from all my other pens...
Most of my pens are far from the beauties you good turners crank out, I am but a humble tool maker..


----------



## Drstrangefart (Dec 2, 2010)

bitshird said:


> PenMan1 said:
> 
> 
> > In my case, it's because the selection process would be too difficult. Trying to find THE ugliest one would be too time consuming. I've made some real "stinkers"! I've never made one quite like the "hairy" one in last year's competition, but close.
> ...


 
I kinda wanna see this hair pen. POST A PIC NOW!!!!!!


----------



## moke (Dec 2, 2010)

I don't look at my blow-ups as failures...rather just an opportunity to strengthen my throwing arm


----------



## Drstrangefart (Dec 2, 2010)

moke said:


> I don't look at my blow-ups as failures...rather just an opportunity to strengthen my throwing arm


 
Like!


----------



## bitshird (Dec 2, 2010)

Drstrangefart said:


> bitshird said:
> 
> 
> > PenMan1 said:
> ...



OK I just happened to have it close at hand, and also included is a picture of the Donor,  Now it's shedding and got hair all over my photo cube.


----------



## Drstrangefart (Dec 2, 2010)

Thank you, sir! That is awesome. Makes me wonder how much farther that boundary can be pushed before international laws are violated. Or something.


----------



## Rfturner (Dec 2, 2010)

if you look at the ugly pen contest that was just one of the special pens in the contest. One of my most epic fails (no pics) I am sure that there are pieces still in my garage. I spent alot of time making a pen blank it took 4-5 separate glue ups made from over 70+ pieces. I was turning it and I was not to far into segmenting pieces together. Needless to say I did not have my tools quite sharp enough nor my glue joints tight enough, it caught a edge and sent pieces flying. I even got pieces to be stuck into a mattress leaning up against the far wall in a two car garage. (I was working on the opposite side.


----------



## ctubbs (Dec 2, 2010)

Ken, beautiful dog, can't say much for the pen, hahahaha.  Sorry Ken, it slipped out.
Charles


----------



## bitshird (Dec 2, 2010)

Charles, oddly enough my wife insists on showing that pen to people, The pooch is my best friend, and part time lover. (no there is no bestiality involved) we have 5 Shepherds and she rules the roost, no one else can climb into bed. She makes my wife soooo angry, she waits until I go to sleep then slips up and lays next to me, but on my wife's pillow. My wife gets home about midnight and Nola just looks at her like well so what!! The dog is rather spoiled, she just doesn't think so!!


----------



## PenMan1 (Dec 2, 2010)

bitshird said:


> PenMan1 said:
> 
> 
> > In my case, it's because the selection process would be too difficult. Trying to find THE ugliest one would be too time consuming. I've made some real "stinkers"! I've never made one quite like the "hairy" one in last year's competition, but close.
> ...


 


> it sits in it's own little case, away from all my other pens.....


 
And THAT is a GOOD thing Martha, when I wake up from my reoccuring nightmare, where I am Naked in front of the Queen, THAT PEN is always in my pocket!  geez!  I tremble just thinking about it.


----------



## bitshird (Dec 2, 2010)

ROFLMAO!!!!!


----------



## ctubbs (Dec 2, 2010)

> it sits in it's own little case, away from all my other pens.....


And THAT is a GOOD thing Martha, when I wake up from my reoccuring nightmare, where I am Naked in front of the Queen, THAT PEN is always in my pocket!  geez!  I tremble just thinking about it.[/quote]

Now I am mightly confused.  Just where is this pocket on a naked man?  Maybe, just maybe, I don't really want to know.:drink:arty:
Charles


----------



## PenMan1 (Dec 2, 2010)

ctubbs said:


> > it sits in it's own little case, away from all my other pens.....
> 
> 
> And THAT is a GOOD thing Martha, when I wake up from my reoccuring nightmare, where I am Naked in front of the Queen, THAT PEN is always in my pocket! geez! I tremble just thinking about it.


 
Now I am mightly confused. Just where is this pocket on a naked man?  Maybe, just maybe, I don't really want to know.:drink:arty:
Charles[/quote]

Charles:
I am not sure I can tell you but I can show you!!! ....Just how currious a fellow are you?!?!?!:devil::devil::devil:

Since you are not a M.D there would be a small fee to see "The Pocket!"
:bananen_smilies027:


----------



## Drstrangefart (Dec 2, 2010)

Wait.... What? I let the missus use Facebook for an hour and THIS happens? Last time I leave you guys alone in here..... Sheesh.....


----------



## Fat Boy (Dec 2, 2010)

Thats it, new forum, "show off your UGLY pens!!!" Jeff make it happen :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## phillywood (Dec 2, 2010)

Drstrangefart said:


> Every pic of anyone's pens is spectacular. No one ever posts a steaming pile of failure. I'm gonna do it. I have a pen I tried painting with acrylic craft paint before I sealed it with CA. It looked barely accpetable when done, and a couple weeks later the paint shrank as it dried more leaving behind butt-fugly wrinkled crusty looking spots. I'm gonna get a pic up and post it tomorrow. Just to say someone did it.


 
Besides all these jokes posted you can find your real answer in Psychlogy books under the ego, then you 'll understand. 
No one is going to tell about their screw up that would ruin their ego, unles it somes out in an ugly(pen) contest. Your screw ups are your learning curves.


----------



## sparhawk (Dec 3, 2010)

Check these out and see if you can compete.   http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=57482


----------



## leestoresund (Dec 3, 2010)

Every now and then Andy goes to the MD for the sole purpose of having him look in his "pocket."
It's usually because his lovely wife says there's lead up there.

Andy, you comin' to the meeting on the 18th?


----------



## Drstrangefart (Dec 3, 2010)

I think my ugliest could hang in the ugliest normal category. It's pretty bad. Looks a lot like a fishing bobber that encountered uneven heat.


----------



## Reece (Dec 3, 2010)

My mistakes are in the backyard somewhere, waiting to be found by the mower... Once you throw them, they're gone.


----------



## Smitty37 (Dec 3, 2010)

*Hmmmm*



bitshird said:


> Charles, oddly enough my wife insists on showing that pen to people, The pooch is my best friend, and part time lover. (no there is no bestiality involved) we have 5 Shepherds and she rules the roost, no one else can climb into bed. She makes my wife soooo angry, she waits until I go to sleep then slips up and lays next to me, but on my wife's pillow. My wife gets home about midnight and Nola just looks at her like well so what!! The dog is rather spoiled, she just doesn't think so!!


 
That sounds like my bed only my wife goes to bed first and I am the one who has to convince the dog to let me have my pillow...of course I must do this without waking dearly beloved...


----------



## PenMan1 (Dec 3, 2010)

leestoresund said:


> Every now and then Andy goes to the MD for the sole purpose of having him look in his "pocket."
> It's usually because his lovely wife says there's lead up there.
> 
> Andy, you comin' to the meeting on the 18th?



I sure hope so, Lee. I got a big custom order that had to be finished by the 20th. Working hard to finish. One more show tomorrow and we are do for the year.


----------

